
Ask HN: Is ICO for TON “from” Telegram a Scam? - carlchenet
For some time now an ICO attracts a lot of attention: TON &quot;from&quot; Telegram. But it could be a scam.<p>Pavel Durov, CEO of Telegram tells it&#x27;s a scam on Twitter https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;durov&#x2F;status&#x2F;953047295309774848<p>One article in french tells it&#x27;s indeed a scam https:&#x2F;&#x2F;journalducoin.com&#x2F;altcoins&#x2F;ico-telegram-scam&#x2F;<p>Another article in english shows doubts about this ICO https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.financemagnates.com&#x2F;cryptocurrency&#x2F;news&#x2F;scam-alert-theres-something-funny-telegram-ico&#x2F;<p>Any more information on this topic? For people investing in the ICOs, TON is the next big thing.
======
albi_lander
The website gramtoken.io was a scam, that's what Pavel Durov said, but
Telegram's ICO is very likely to be real (see here
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/08/telegram-open-
network/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/08/telegram-open-network/))

